# L46 zebra pleco at lucky's



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm just wondering whether at $188 a piece (approx. 2.5"), this is a decent price for L46 zebras...as I have no experience in keeping them. Although I do know that a breeding pair will go for crazy prices.
Lucky's has a tank full of these for 188 each, and they're absolutely amazing.
Thanks for anyone's advice.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

They were as low as $125 each or 10 for $1000 but they are all sold -

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16540&highlight=l046

Also Kam from PN was selling them for $120 each but $188 so far is the cheapest from lfs.

BTW, they were as low as $29.99 each to as high as $850 each.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Beijing08 said:


> I'm just wondering whether at $188 a piece (approx. 2.5"), this is a decent price for L46 zebras...as I have no experience in keeping them. Although I do know that a breeding pair will go for crazy prices.
> Lucky's has a tank full of these for 188 each, and they're absolutely amazing.
> Thanks for anyone's advice.


kkamm in pn @ $120 each. They are basically the same fish as luckys, because luckys always supply him with fish and accessories to sell over the net :O

http://www.pnaquaria.com/ddeal/Lots...114_L128_L183_L190_L200_L234_L241-298578.html


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> kkamm in pn @ $120 each. They are basically the same fish as luckys, because luckys always supply him with fish and accessories to sell over the net :O
> 
> http://www.pnaquaria.com/ddeal/Lots...114_L128_L183_L190_L200_L234_L241-298578.html


You are always supre informative. Thanks Luffy.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

At what age/size can the L46's be sexed? I mean like seeing if they are male female?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

depends on the experience, a lot of breeders has so much experience with Hypans that just looking at a top view of some babies will give me a very good
guess on the sex.

I would think around 2"-2.5" SL would be a good time for many people to tell.

their behaviour in the tank also gives some good clues.


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> At what age/size can the L46's be sexed? I mean like seeing if they are male female?


Sexing hypans is never 100%, but at 2 inches+ you can typically get a good idea of gender if you know what you're looking for.

Coincidentally, I am bringing in a dozen or so more in the very near future, and the price will be significantly lower than $188 ea. Shameless plug


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bcarlos said:


> Sexing hypans is never 100%, but at 2 inches+ you can typically get a good idea of gender if you know what you're looking for.
> 
> Coincidentally, I am bringing in a dozen or so more in the very near future, and the price will be significantly lower than $188 ea. Shameless plug


Can you bring 5000 in so the price can drop to like $50 or less?  I love those little guys but the high price always scared me away if the tank is not set up right or something goes wrong and you lose the them I'll be  sad face.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

AquaNeko said:


> Can you bring 5000 in so the price can drop to like $50 or less?  I love those little guys but the high price always scared me away if the tank is not set up right or something goes wrong and you lose the them I'll be  sad face.


Not to worry, the price is slowly coming back down. Which is about time...don't get me wrong, they are beautiful but they did not warrant their approx. $400/ea price tag IMO. Over hyped....


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I dont remember seeing them for $400 each.

I got my group for only about 130ish each....more than a year ago.

but they have def came down in price a bit


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hitch said:


> I dont remember seeing them for $400 each.
> 
> I got my group for only about 130ish each....more than a year ago.
> 
> but they have def came down in price a bit


That was already an amazing price back then. But I'm talking about a good 3 or 4 years ago. It was easily 400 a piece.


----------



## BooSSted (Mar 30, 2011)

Reviving an old thread here...

Does anyone know where I can find these in the GTA/Hamilton/Niagara area? I saw one at Big Al's in Hamilton last week but it was $399. A friend of mine is looking for one and is willing to spend somewhere in the $100-150 area.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

BooSSted said:


> Reviving an old thread here...
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find these in the GTA/Hamilton/Niagara area? I saw one at Big Al's in Hamilton last week but it was $399. A friend of mine is looking for one and is willing to spend somewhere in the $100-150 area.


Youre better off starting a looking for thread

GL


----------

